# Emotiva XPA-7 or XPR-7 Amp



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,

I have heard that Emotiva are releasing a new seven channel amp in the new year. Does anyone have any information on this or is this just speculation or a rumour.

If it is true are there any specifications?


Mark


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Mmm... Where did you heard of that Mark? 

* Perhaps for people with a 9.1 or 9.3-channel system? So, you just add an XPA-7 to an XPA-2?

See, that's what is good for business, when you add more channels (speakers), like Height & Width channels. 
And it's good for speaker's manufacturers too, and speaker wires manufacturers...

~ When will it end up? Discrete full range Ceilling and Floor channels anyone?


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Bob,

Here's a link to the Emotiva Lounge. This is is huge, you need your own sub-station to power it.

Rumours are saying $2.5k 7*400w Class H

http://emotivalounge.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=amps&action=display&thread=6457

Mark


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep, I just did some research into this, and here what I found.

There is actually an Emotiva MPS-1, which is a seven-channel big huge power amp.
* Here: http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/amplifiers/emotiva-mps-1

Also, there is a tentatively named Emotiva XPR-7 in development, a super class H amp.
Check under "Press Release, June 5, 2009 - New Products", and go to 2. Last paragraph.
* Here: http://www.emotiva.com/news.shtm

--> That 'so called' XPR-7 will be 400 watts times seven channels, and will be the replacement of the MPS-2.
Now, from what I gathered, this 'humongous' amp (class H), will need a 220 Volts receptacle. 
* It's like having a second refrigerator in the house, but that one keeps things on the warmer side. :bigsmile:

~ Just love Emotiva products...


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Here's a quick video with a quick glimpse at the Emotiva XPR-7 mutichannel power amplifier.

*


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

I've have been revamping my system for my new house and have been trying to wait on the release of the umc-1 and xpr-7. Emotiva told me that i would be able to purchase a umc-1 in Feb. and the xpr-7 for the summer. But they also said the xpr-7 would be released by the end of 09.

I got tired of waiting and purchased an onkyo tx-nr1007 for christmas eve. Hopefully by the time they release the xpr-7 i will still have the money.


----------

